# Some pics from this weekend at Glamis



## bigalbest (Jun 22, 2008)

I went to Glamis this weekend and rented a Profoto AcutB 600R to light some of the shots. The 600R comes with a built in Pocket Wizard receiver and is battery operated making it quite portable. Still need to work with it a little more, but this system was easy to use and very versatile, although at times felt like I could use a little more power. Let me know what you think.


----------



## Alpha (Jun 22, 2008)

I trust you were using the 600 head as well? That's a lovely strobe when portability is key.


----------



## bigalbest (Jun 22, 2008)

Alpha said:


> I trust you were using the 600 head as well? That's a lovely strobe when portability is key.



I used the 600B head included with the kit, although it will accept the D4 ring flash or the D4 head with an adapter. The modeling light and sweet accessories really make these fun to use but the prices are quite high.


----------



## CamKeo (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm loving that second picture.


----------



## bigalbest (Jun 23, 2008)

CamKeo said:


> I'm loving that second picture.



Thank you, I like that one also.


----------

